# Event ID:560



## Puma_ZA (Oct 10, 2008)

I get the folowing error on the Security log

Object Open:
Object Server:	SC Manager
Object Type:	SERVICE OBJECT
Object Name:	RemoteAccess
Handle ID:	-
Operation ID:	{0,64571263}
Process ID:	512
Image File Name:	C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Primary User Name:	CBEBFLAB01$
Primary Domain:	CAPITECBANK
Primary Logon ID:	(0x0,0x3E7)
Client User Name:	NETWORK SERVICE
Client Domain:	NT AUTHORITY
Client Logon ID:	(0x0,0x3E4)
Accesses:	Query status of service 

Privileges:	-
Restricted Sid Count:	0
Access Mask:	0x4


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Try this


----------

